# no bike for 16 days!



## apxbiker (Jul 18, 2009)

so as i embark on this journey aka college my parents have come up with this stupid rule that i cant have bikes till labor day cause they want me to get involved. f me right! so anyways goin from 400+ miles a week to zero is gonna be hard... is there anything i can do in the gym to not loose to much fitness....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

apxbiker said:


> so as i embark on this journey aka college my parents have come up with this stupid rule that i cant have bikes till labor day cause they want me to get involved. f me right! so anyways goin from 400+ miles a week to zero is gonna be hard... is there anything i can do in the gym to not loose to much fitness....



I'd start by looking for new parents... 

Seriously, though, core work is always good and helpful. Spin classes or a stationary bike are other obvious choices. I'm sure those here more fit than I will have better advice.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Chase some tail.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

apxbiker said:


> so as i embark on this journey aka college my parents have come up with this stupid rule that i cant have bikes till labor day cause they want me to get involved. f me right! so anyways goin from 400+ miles a week to zero is gonna be hard... is there anything i can do in the gym to not loose to much fitness....


So get involved with the cycling club or team 

Other options

1) The trainer, which sucks but can work.
2) Spin classes, which have already been mentioned.
3) Running, though not the same still works on your cardio system and legs.
4) Swimming, keeps your cardio system intact but your legs will suffer.

Basically...do anything that keeps you active through the time off the bike, if you have to take time off. Of course with 400+ miles a week it may do you some good to take time off the bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Enjoy the break, its not a bad time of year for one anyway. Use it to your advantage to enjoy other outdoor activities that you normally miss out on due to cycling. If you're in a new area get to know some of the local riders, shops, and routes so you're ready when you get your bike.

I don't know who pays for your college, but generally I would have been a bit miffed at that age to be micromanaged on my otherwise healthy activities. Not wanting me to drink my way out of school by Thanksgiving I understand, not riding, not so much...


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Spend all your tuition money on blow and hookers.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pardon me for this little announcement*

But aren't you 18 years of age! Does that not make you an adult, and more than capable of making informed decisions. Would your parents be happy that you died from excessive alcohol intake from binging at a frat party or stay healthy and activity? Your bike can also be used as transportation on campus.....:thumbsup: 
Keeps college costs down for you, when you don't have to worry about insurance, gas, maintenance etc, etc.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> So get involved with the cycling club or team
> 
> Other options
> 
> ...


Definately this. 

No bike? Don't just sit there and complain in the mean time. Scope out the riding area if you haven't already as well..


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Tell your parents that you are going to start selling drugs so that you can buy another bike without their knowing.

If that doesn't work, maybe find the university cycling team and make some new friends that you can tell them about...

Don't forget to have fun in college...you only do it once and boy do i wish i could go back!


----------



## apxbiker (Jul 18, 2009)

well thanks for all the input but i will hold off on selling drugs  i have been goin to gym and just trying to stay overall fit. i guess this is my rejuvenation period. but my diet is on point!


----------

